# Muhle Glashutte Terrasport II on Bracelet - Pics!!



## tctan

I though I'd post up (really bad iphone) pics of my Muhle Glashutte Terrasport II on the bracelet since there aren't any bracelet pictures around. Mine is the 40mm which is pretty slim so it wears larger than usual, and being on the bracelet contributes to this too. My wrist is flat and 6.75" and I usually wear 42mm dive watches but this doesn't feel small at all. The fit, finish and quality of this watch are very high without having extras to drive up the price. I highly recommend contacting WUS forum sponsor Jonathan at Page and Cooper (jbbusybee) if you're interested in this brand :-!


----------



## logan2z

Looks great, congratulations!


----------



## jbbusybee

Thanks Ted

The bracelet really changes the look of the watch doesn't it.

Thanks for being a great client Ted...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats on your MG.


----------



## jerseywatchman

Great looking MG, congrats! Muhle sure makes high quality watches.


----------



## Uhrentraeger

As much as I love Muehle Glashuette but a bracelet without micro adjustment ist simply ill-judged and unacceptable. Do you feel comfortable with the bracelet? I ask because it seems to me it sits rather tight around your wrist.

The watch looks quite good on you except for the small date window; I think they would have done better by shifting it down to the 6 o'clock position and making it slightly larger (e.g. as they did with the Terranaut III).


----------



## Fatz028

My bracelet for my 29er big fits a little tight and so does the leather strap. I don't mind it at all. Still awesome watches.


----------



## jerseywatchman

Beautiful watch, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tctan

Uhrentraeger said:


> As much as I love Muehle Glashuette but a bracelet without micro adjustment ist simply ill-judged and unacceptable. Do you feel comfortable with the bracelet? I ask because it seems to me it sits rather tight around your wrist.


it's just the picture. i wear all of my bracelets a little loose and this is a very comfortable bracelet. i don't think this bracelet needs mircro adjustment because all of the links are half-size and they conform more to a round wrist shape than larger sized links. more likely it just depends on the person.



Uhrentraeger said:


> The watch looks quite good on you except for the small date window; I think they would have done better by shifting it down to the 6 o'clock position and making it slightly larger (e.g. as they did with the Terranaut III).


i thought this at first too but i think having the 3 and also the date window is a throwback to older pilot watch designs. plus, if they just deleted the 3 or put the window at 6 it just looks more like any other pilot out there.


----------



## CM HUNTER

I don't think bracelets and pilot watches go to together, but regardless, your Muhle is a very nice looking watch and fits you great. Enjoy!


----------



## Uhrentraeger

tctan said:


> it's just the picture. i wear all of my bracelets a little loose and this is a very comfortable bracelet. i don't think this bracelet needs mircro adjustment because all of the links are half-size and they conform more to a round wrist shape than larger sized links. more likely it just depends on the person.
> 
> i thought this at first too but i think having the 3 and also the date window is a throwback to older pilot watch designs. plus, if they just deleted the 3 or put the window at 6 it just looks more like any other pilot out there.


 Muehle watches are good value for money. As far as I understand Muehle equipped the watch caseback with a sapphire glass which is often found only in much more exclusive and expensive watches. Although I am a fan of steel casebacks but the Muehle modified SW200 is a beauty. "Muehle" in German language means "mill" and because of that the shape of the Muehle rotor semblances a wind-mill.

I have been eyeing with a Muehle Terrasport III but I am bracelet guy and cannot stand bracelets without fine adjustment mechanism.


----------



## logan2z

Uhrentraeger said:


> As much as I love Muehle Glashuette but a bracelet without micro adjustment ist simply ill-judged and unacceptable.


I have to agree. I can't get a great fit with the bracelet on my 29er Big, although I like the look. I've ordered a strap and will likely switch to that permanently when it arrives.


----------



## Fatz028

I have both bracelet and strap. I just got the strap with deployment 2 months ago. Where I have it set its about the same as the bracelet. I like the fit of their strap and bracelet. It's not too loose and not too tight. I hate when it's too loose and it looks sloppy.


----------



## El Gato

Beautiful watch, congratulations


----------



## El Gato

Uhrentraeger said:


> Muehle watches are good value for money. As far as I understand Muehle equipped the watch caseback with a sapphire glass which is often found only in much more exclusive and expensive watches. Although I am a fan of steel casebacks but the Muehle modified SW200 is a beauty. "Muehle" in German language means "mill" and because of that the shape of the Muehle rotor semblances a wind-mill.
> 
> I have been eyeing with a Muehle Terrasport III but I am bracelet guy and cannot stand bracelets without fine adjustment mechanism.


You can get other bracelets that have micro adjustment (I agree with you) lots of choices...or are you concerned that it must be a Muhle bracelet?


----------



## StufflerMike

Thread copied to our new Mühle Forum.


----------



## SunsetSheen

What is the Lug to Lug measurement of this watch? 
Seriously considering picking it up but I can't find this measurement anywhere online; not even the Muhle website..
Not sure why watch brands never include this detail on their website; it's the most important measurement in how a watch will fit.
Please provide the info if anyone knows. Thanks so much.


----------



## StufflerMike

@ SunsetSheen: Got email from Mühle this morning, L2L is 48,4mm.


----------

